# Oman exit visa



## nicer (Oct 2, 2008)

I am from india and i could work for only one month in Oman. Because of some emergencies in my home in india,I asked for a leave. My recruiters refused to grand the same and asked me to resign from service to return to india. I was forced to resign stating personal reasons. Despite this, the company also forced me to pay OMR 500 to release my Passport and issue an exit visa. I would like to know if this is the general practice in Oman. If I am fooled, whom should I file a complaint to reclaim my money?. I have all the details regarding their final settlements.Anyone please help me!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

nicer said:


> I am from india and i could work for only one month in Oman. Because of some emergencies in my home in india,I asked for a leave. My recruiters refused to grand the same and asked me to resign from service to return to india. I was forced to resign stating personal reasons. Despite this, the company also forced me to pay OMR 500 to release my Passport and issue an exit visa. I would like to know if this is the general practice in Oman. If I am fooled, whom should I file a complaint to reclaim my money?. I have all the details regarding their final settlements.Anyone please help me!


This is a forum for the UAE/Dubai, I would have a look at this forum and ask the question there. They will probably be better able to help you.

Oman Expatriates Forums, Oman Expats - Allo' Expat Oman

HTH


----------

